# LED Lights



## czappme (Aug 31, 2022)

I need new LED's and found some "reduced" lights, I'm growing in pots (100 qty.) in about 500 sq.ft. The ceiling is about 10 feet high. The light specs I found are
* 8' light, covering 16 sq. ft.
*210 W
* 242.40 PPFD


----------



## Danky clones (Aug 31, 2022)

Wt brand led are you going with ?


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 31, 2022)

At 40 watts per square foot you need 20,000w to light 500ft3 adequately for flowering.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 1, 2022)

czappme said:


> I need new LED's and found some "reduced" lights, I'm growing in pots (100 qty.) in about 500 sq.ft. The ceiling is about 10 feet high. The light specs I found are
> * 8' light, covering 16 sq. ft.
> *210 W
> * 242.40 PPFD


Look up: 
Ppf (umol/s)
Ppfd
Umol/j
DLI


----------



## czappme (Sep 1, 2022)

Thoughts on this light.

*SKU: *SKPHX 680W F1 LV
*Input Power @ 277VAC:* 680W
*HID equivalent: *1000W DE fixture
*LED Life:* Q90 = 62,000hrs
*Beam angle:* 120°
*PPE (400-700nm):* 2.75 umol/J
*PPF (400-700nm)*: 1870 umol/s
*Dual Surge Protection:* 10kV Driver, 1.5kW per Board
*Spectrum: *Full spectrum (near UV to IR)
*Coverage area: *4' x 4'
*Hanging height: *6" minimum
*Dimmable: *Dim to off, 10-100%


----------



## czappme (Sep 1, 2022)

Danky clones said:


> Wt brand led are you going with ?


They are selling a "boutique spectrum", eliminates wasted energy/heat(they don't use orange/yellow) which accounts for the low PPFD


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 1, 2022)

czappme said:


> They are selling a "boutique spectrum", eliminates wasted energy/heat(they don't use orange/yellow) which accounts for the low PPFD


That is not how it works.


----------



## Danky clones (Sep 1, 2022)

czappme said:


> They are selling a "boutique spectrum", eliminates wasted energy/heat(they don't use orange/yellow) which accounts for the low PPFD


Ya like the homie @Horselover fat said. I think you need to look into this a little more. I use lux 645 and i got tons of yellow and red. I hit depends on the strain 2+a light and it doesn’t get hot at all in my room. that’s why I moved to led because they let off way less heat then hps wt brand is it agin


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 1, 2022)

czappme said:


> Thoughts on this light.
> 
> *SKU: *SKPHX 680W F1 LV
> *Input Power @ 277VAC:* 680W
> ...


I take it this is not the light you from your first post?


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 1, 2022)

czappme said:


> Thoughts on this light.
> 
> *SKU: *SKPHX 680W F1 LV
> *Input Power @ 277VAC:* 680W
> ...


You need 32 of those.


----------



## OSBuds (Sep 5, 2022)

Grow Light Guide - Coco For Cannabis


Independent grow light testing & reviews. Science based articles & tools to help evaluate & compare grow lights for cannabis. Test reports & Discount Codes.




www.cocoforcannabis.com


----------



## Budget Buds (Sep 5, 2022)

OSBuds said:


> Grow Light Guide - Coco For Cannabis
> 
> 
> Independent grow light testing & reviews. Science based articles & tools to help evaluate & compare grow lights for cannabis. Test reports & Discount Codes.
> ...


Awesome guy who does alot, Sold me on my new lights..... No BS just solid data, The game has come so far since I built my LED light in late 2017


----------



## mannitu77 (Sep 13, 2022)

here 4 of these you have youre 20 KW it will serve your needs perfectly and wont cut your purse too much.









52.09C$ 25% OFF|5000W Wachsen Licht LED Voll Spektrum Lampe Für Pflanzen Beleuchtung 220V Wachstum Birne 4000W Fitolampy Indoor Sämlinge blume Wachstum Zelt|Pflanzenlichter| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 13, 2022)

mannitu77 said:


> here 4 of these you have youre 20 KW it will serve your needs perfectly and wont cut your purse too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good one, I'm fucking dying over here.


----------



## OSBuds (Sep 13, 2022)

P.L. Light Expert Articles: Are you lighting for optimum yields? | P.L. Light Systems


A leading manufacturer of LED, HPS, CMH and hybrid lighting solutions that deliver unrivaled performance and quality.




pllight.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2022)

5000watts ? …. Hilarious.
Out of SMD 2835 leds no less 
All for $30.00 U.S.

Look at actual draw …


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 15, 2022)

mannitu77 said:


> here 4 of these you have youre 20 KW it will serve your needs perfectly and wont cut your purse too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drasik (Oct 6, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> That is not how it works.


What he said, The majority of heat is actually generated in the 680nm plus range and IR light


----------



## Drasik (Oct 6, 2022)

czappme said:


> Thoughts on this light.
> 
> *SKU: *SKPHX 680W F1 LV
> *Input Power @ 277VAC:* 680W
> ...


Specs look decent who makes it, what is the warranty and what diodes?


----------

